# Tribute To Pete Hogan



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I just recieved a PP2 from Pete Hogan on Monday. I took a day to attach some purple heart slabs for the handle. On Wed I attached some of my big bands on her and just about shot my hand off. Quickly proceeded to take the Big ambers off and attach my double ambers on her. That was it. I shot around for a few shots and took the rest of the day just getting used to her. Today, Thursday I had some squirrells come into the yard and decided I needed to blood this special slingshot. At this point I probably haven't shot it more than 25 shots, still kinda new to me and getting used to the feel of her in my hands. I had this guy come in on me and was going to take the shot while he was on the ground. He thought better of it and busted me and went back to the tree he came from and posted up on a perfect profile. Now he was further away. Somewhere around 30yards out. I took the shot from my balcony overlooking the river I live on. Man I gotta say that this PP2 from Pete Hogan will definately produce the results. I love this slingshot. Thanks alot Pete.....Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats awesome Frogman

Your a great shot and Pete is a good man and great slingshot maker..

Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats awesome Frogman

Your a great shot and Pete is a good man and great slingshot maker..

Nico


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I love what you've done with the handle; my pp1 is great, I use it all the time, and it's so strong, I've even used it to dispatch an animal by hitting it on the head. Pete and the Hogan team are something else.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good kill great catty


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

What an awsome pic of the hunt !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shooting! And that's a great slingshot, I have one too.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

First blood to the frog man thanks and we still have 8 in stock gyes?


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

That's a shot for sure!

Best regards, Sir!

Hogancastings sent me an aluminium catty 'bout a year ago...I've given all my "industrial" made ones away! 
I even feel kind of "reluctant" to buy another one from Pete , fear of feeling unfaithful to the catty of my life...


----------

